

Why (Almost) Everyone Got Snowpocalypse Wrong - cryptoz
http://www.alternet.org/environment/why-almost-everyone-got-snowpocalypse-wrong

======
greghendershott
It's nice that New York didn't get much snow, as predicted by the GFS model
but not the other two.

Did GFS predict 2-3 feet of snow for Boston? Because west of Boston they're at
30 inches already, and it's expected to fall at 1 inch per hour for the next
5-6 hours. As forecast.

Also Nantucket has lost all electricity and cell coverage, after hurricane-
force gusts to 77 mph.

With storms like this, although false positives are annoying and expensive,
false negatives are worse. It would have been interesting for the article to
discuss how GFS fared in that respect.

